# TV's & Fridges



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Can you please tell me can I bring My plasma TV and my American Fridge Freezer to Cyprus when I go or wont they work in Cyprus

Many thanks Cherie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Can you please tell me can I bring My plasma TV and my American Fridge Freezer to Cyprus when I go or wont they work in Cyprus
> 
> Many thanks Cherie


Your plasma TV should be ok if it is not american but I beleive that american electrical items need some sort of converter.

Hmm on the other hand if it works in the UK it may already be converted


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Your plasma TV should be ok if it is not american but I beleive that american electrical items need some sort of converter.
> 
> Hmm on the other hand if it works in the UK it may already be converted


Sorry Veronica it's just called an American fridge/ Freezer the make is LG and I bought it in the UK also my TV was bought in the UK. I heard I may have to have my TV chipped
Thanks sorry to be a pain.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Sorry Veronica it's just called an American fridge/ Freezer the make is LG and I bought it in the UK also my TV was bought in the UK. I heard I may have to have my TV chipped
> Thanks sorry to be a pain.


We brought 3 tv's over with us and they all work perfectly over here.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We were discussing fridges with a domestic appliance engineer because a neighbour was having problems with her brand new fridge-freezer. It seems that fridges are gassed differently in the UK. They need to be gassed for the tropics to be any good in Cyprus and the ones sold in the UK generally aren't. Apparently regassing is expensive and not worth doing. Now what the ones made in the States are like I don't know!


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

BabsM said:


> We were discussing fridges with a domestic appliance engineer because a neighbour was having problems with her brand new fridge-freezer. It seems that fridges are gassed differently in the UK. They need to be gassed for the tropics to be any good in Cyprus and the ones sold in the UK generally aren't. Apparently regassing is expensive and not worth doing. Now what the ones made in the States are like I don't know!


Thank you, I had heard that but didn't no if it was true


----------

